# Advice needed re pointing project please.



## Kingfisher101 (8 Mar 2022)

Hi, The pointing on my house needs attention and I'm going to have a go at doing it myself as I think I can do a much neater job than the last man who had a go at it. He didn't even bother matching the mortar up with the existing one and it looks a total eye saw.Plus its wonky and uneven.
I'm going to have a go at the back of the house first and then if its nice do the front parts round the bay window. Could I ask those of you who have experience with this what do I do about getting/mixing a mortar to match? I'm going to redo the patio at the same time as well.
There's a building supplies place near me that sells sand and aggregates would you ask them?
Thank You.


----------



## Cycleops (8 Mar 2022)

YouTube is your friend.


View: https://youtu.be/OTPMyoQvglA


----------



## figbat (8 Mar 2022)

I once did a bit of pointing using a pointing gun - it worked well but required a very precise consistency of mortar. I hired the gun from HSS or somewhere similar - they said the gun was a bit Marmite with users. I'm a lover.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Mar 2022)

its virtually impossible to match new mortar to old, unless you have the same sand and you have no idea what sand is in the original mortar. you either tear out the whole face of mortar and repoint or just bodge it in and hope it weathers with time.


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Mar 2022)

You need to mix a small sample of mortar first, let it dry and compare it to the original.
Could take a few attempts eg. could be 4 or 5 parts sand to one cement. Then you need to decide what type of sand? Brown builders sand or could be yellow or something else?
My particular building project was old reclaimed York stone and I used 5 parts yellow sand, 1 part cement and 1 part hydrated lime which once walled was left to ‘go off’ a little then rubbed back with a bristle brush.


----------



## Once a Wheeler (8 Mar 2022)

Perfectly possible to do yourself but the good advice above points to the intricacy of the task. One of those jobs where, on finishing, one feels qualified to start. If you watch a pointing specialist at work the speed is astounding. If you have the funds, I would recommend getting a specialist to repoint the lot. If it has to be DIY, take your time and make it a labour of love.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Mar 2022)

Practice makes....near enough perfect ! Start somewhere not as noticable and give it a go.You should be able to get it to a acceptable level I'm sure.As for matching it up don't forget the original will be weathered and it will be difficult enough to get a exact match.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Mar 2022)

figbat said:


> I once did a bit of pointing using a pointing gun - it worked well but required a very precise consistency of mortar. I hired the gun from HSS or somewhere similar - they said the gun was a bit Marmite with users. I'm a lover.


I bought a mortar gun from Screwfix and found it to be really handy. They are currently on clearance/special offer. £19 well spent. It's worth experimenting with sand/cement/plasticiser ratios. When you get it right, you can fly along. I found it was quite important to flush the gun out with water at every fill to stop squeezed dry mortar clogging the gun.
BTW, spray the brickwork thoroughly with water. It helps mortar adhesion.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Mar 2022)

I find it's best to use what is comfortable for you.I could never use a pointing gun,no patience for it clogging up and loading it etc.I use a spot board/handboard and pointing trowel.Or just a pointing trowel and brick trowel.For me far faster.Its whatever works for you though,there's no right and wrong.Once you've spent a few hours and got comfortable with yourself you'll be flying !


----------



## sheddy (8 Mar 2022)

Make sure the mortar is packed into the joint.
Can try practice pointing with wet sand to hone your filling and finishing technique and choice of tools.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (9 Mar 2022)

Once a Wheeler said:


> Perfectly possible to do yourself but the good advice above points to the intricacy of the task. One of those jobs where, on finishing, one feels qualified to start. If you watch a pointing specialist at work the speed is astounding. If you have the funds, I would recommend getting a specialist to repoint the lot. If it has to be DIY, take your time and make it a labour of love.


Yes but I'm not paying hundreds or even more.I'd rather DIY and if its not perfect then I'd still be pleased as its my own effort. Obviously I care about my property and will do the best I can. Thank You everyone for replying, its really helped me.


----------



## Chislenko (9 Mar 2022)

Lob your mortar in, I use 4 parts building sand to one cement then finish with one of these.. cheaper ones are available.

https://www.toolstation.com/marshal...KmKvQxHDXQsaUkD7TzhoCaTsQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Dry brush surrounding bricks at end to stop mortar discolouration of the bricks.


----------



## the snail (20 Mar 2022)

If it's an old house with no cavity, you should use lime mortar or you can cause damp problems with cement mortar. There are suppliers that sell ready mixed mortars in different colours.


----------

